# Looking for a DTG outsource partner in NH or Mass.



## BlendahTom (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi ,

I tried searching for a directory of DTG shops .. but was unsuccessful .. I think that DTG will be my best bet for what I am trying to do..maybe you guys and gals can clarify things for me.. 

I am looking at setting up a site that will be selling t-shirts and hoody's only for companies w/ their logo's and slogans in a particular niche market.. I will be licensing their images (1000 logos's) from them .. but I don't want to bog down myself w/ inventory .. So I think that DTG would be the best bet .. "Print on Demand" is what I think I am looking for as most screen printing is a 2 week wait etc.. 

I guess what I am asking is it possible to have my cake and eat it to.. I want the flexibility of using my own e commerce platform that is not tied into (CafePress) etc.. I really like Shopify.. and I know a designer that works on them and is really talented.. Plus w/ using Google Checkout I lose the CC fee's .. and it is something that I can have up and running shortly..

What am I missing here.. are there fulfillment options that don't require me to have a store and still drop ship? 

I would really like to find somebody local .. and develop a relationship that way.. but I don't even know where to start  ..

Any help would be greatly appreciated..

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would start by contacting the makers of the DTG machines to see if they sold any machines to someone in your area.


----------

